# pański pes vs. pana pies



## Encolpius

Hello, I know there are two possibilities to express the formal "you" in Polish, but my textbook does not explain if there is any slight difference between pański and pana. I think there might be some difference in frequency of usage, style or there is no difference at all? Which do you prefer to use? Maybe pański is less frequent? Thanks.


----------



## dreamlike

Hello Encolpius,

You are right in saying that these two wordings differ. I for one view "Pański pies" as markedly more formal than "Pana Pies". When it comes to how frequently these are used, I tend to hear the latter more often. In fact, it'd strike me as odd to hear "Pański" used by a relatively young person, unless he or she was trying to sound extremely formal.

Also, "Pański", by the nature of it, is more respectful than "Pana".


----------



## dn88

The only real difference is that "pański" is an adjective, whereas "pana" appears to be a noun in the genitive case. I agree that the former is slightly more formal; however, I would say both without any strong preference.


----------



## dreamlike

Hello Dn88, 

Do you agree with my sentiment that "Pański" sounds more respectful and elegant than "Pana", or is it just me?


----------



## dn88

Yes, I agree, but I don't think that "pański" should be used only in very formal contexts.


----------



## the-great-vowel-shift

I don't think "Pański" is intrinsically more respectful. I can certainly imagine this word being used in a very disrespectful tone.


----------



## dreamlike

the-great-vowel-shift said:


> I don't think "Pański" is intrinsically more respectful. I can certainly imagine this word being used in a very disrespectful tone.


I do stand by my opinion that "Pański" is more respectful than "Pana" when used in neutral contexts. Obviously, "To nie Pański interes" said with a dismissive tone is hardly respectful.


----------



## Ben Jamin

the-great-vowel-shift said:


> I don't think "Pański" is intrinsically more respectful. I can certainly imagine this word being used in a very disrespectful tone.



It is definitely more formal, but you can use extremely formal way of addressing people and at the same time be ironic, sarcastic or even rude. Using strongly formal forms will strengthen the offence. 
But normally, I would say it is more respectful. 
Using the form "pana" as a possessive  in a formal letter would be rather too little polite in my opinion.


----------

